# Boot sur CD OS X impossible



## wacoala (20 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 

Voila, j'ai oublié mon mot de passe administrateur.
J'ai essayé plusieurs méthodes, le menu comptes utilisateur est verrouillé, on me demande mon mot de passe pour y accéder...
J'ai donc retrouvé mon cd d'installation d'origine : Mac OS version 10.4.2
(j'ai eu des mises à jour, maintenant je suis sous 10.4.11)
J'ai essayé de booter mon mac sur le cd mais impossible d'y parvenir, touche "c" tenue au démarrage inefficace, touche "alt" tenue : mon cd ne m'est pas proposé, et lorsque je vais dans préférences système>démarrage le menu est aussi verrouillé, et l'on me demande le mot de passe pour dévérouiller...

Je ne m'en sort plus, de l'aide serait la bienvenue! =)

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2009)

bonjour 
très bizarre
-
c'est quoi ces " divers methodes"?

t'as cherché à modifier des droits?
t'aurais pas activé un mot de passe openfirmware?
( qui est une SURprotection qui bloque des choses)

voir si ca ressemble à ce sujet ( j'espere pour toi que non)

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/acces-administrateur-et-cd-os-x-impossible-269721.html


precision en dehors des  manips légales ( décrites dans le lien sur l'autre fil)  seul un SAV peut débloquer
(tu ne trouveras pas sur macg une aide pour contourner un openfirmware qui est , en theorie, une protection volontairement mise en place)


----------



## wacoala (23 Juillet 2009)

Je ne pense pas avoir activé ce mot de passe, car lorsque je demarre en appuyant sur la touche "alt" je n'ai pas le cadenas ci dessous.







Les diverses methodes que j'ai tentées sont les suivantes:
-Créer une nouvelle session admin pour changer le mot de passe de ma session. mais mon mot de passe m'est demandé pour deverrouiller la section "comptes"
-booter sur le cd osx en choisissant dans préférences système>démarrage mais la aussi mon mot de passe m'est demandé pour toute modification.
-booter sur le cd osx en appuyant sur "c" > aucun effet, le système demarre normalement
-booter sur le cd osx en appuyant sur "alt" > seul le système normal m'est proposé

Je suis sur que le cd est le bon (il y a d'ailleurs noté "To start up from Mac OS X hold down the C key as the computer starts up")

Je ne pense pas avoir cherché à modifier les droits.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2009)

ca me depasse
va falloir attendre des pros du terminal
car ca semble lié à des cafouillages de droits


----------

